# My "first" dog show :)



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

So Pentti has been entered in a bunch of shows over the next month and a half, leading up to Westminster. He is doing all of them with a professional handler (the same one who led him to his Championship), so I know that he will be in good hands. I am definitely not ready to show him myself yet and do not want to mess anything up before Westminster 

The next show is coming up on January 22-23. I'm going to bring Pentti there myself and meet up with the handler (I've yet to meet her, just been in contact with her a lot). Since I'm still quite new to this, I am basically going to shadow the handler, and help out when I can. 

I know this may be a stupid question, but I can't seem to figure it out - What should I wear???

I know that those in my breed are dressed up pretty much no matter how big or small the show (suits for guys, and dress skirt/nice blouse or matching jacket for girls). I'm not showing him, but I do want to be a good representation of my dog (he is officially mine now!! YAYAYAYAY!!!!). 

Should I copy what the others do, or dress down since I'm probably going to be doing a lot of watching/brushing out/possibly doing nails/etc.?

TIA!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What should I wear???


If you're not exhibiting, just wear your normal clothes  Heck, unless I can prepare my dogs for exhibition beforehand, I show up in jeans and a ratty sweatshirt and then go change before we go to the ring.

If you think somebody may ask you to take in a dog for some reason, wear nice pants and a nice blouse. Think "church", lol.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I would wear casual dressy. I would not show up in jeans.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The absoulute must have is comfortable shoes. I've seen a number of people go into the ring in jeans when there was a shortage on handlers. Jeans aren't the best fashoin choice, but if you pair it with a nice respectable blouse you won't raise too many eyebrows. I always like to dress nicely, even if I'm just spectating, but if you're shadowing the handler then it would be best to be prepared to enter the ring just in case. Also make sure you're outfit is comfortable enough to run and bend in. Whenever I'm getting a new show outfit I always do a "spot" check in a full length mirror. If I can't bend over or squat in the outfit without giving everyone a free show then it's inapporpriate for the ring; and don't forget to check both the front a rear views of the outfit


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha awesome! Thanks for the suggestions! I was pretty much thinking casual-dressy, and you all helped confirm it. I just don't want to look stupid LOL. 

But should I be careful of a "packed dirt floor?" I've never been to a show on that surface, LOL. And I definitely don't want to get dirt on me 

And I have a nice pair of dressy flats that I plan on wearing. Super comfy, and I can stand/walk for hours in them


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice sportswear would be perfect. Have fun, and best of luck to your exhibit at the Garden.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And I definitely don't want to get dirt on me


When you go to a dog show, you're going to get a little dirty. Drool, cookie crumbs, powders, hair (lots of that) xD I mean, you're not going to look like you rolled around in mud, but you'll notice you've been around a lot of dogs, lol.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Nice sportswear would be perfect. Have fun, and best of luck to your exhibit at the Garden.


Haha, thanks, Red! Unfortunately, I had nothing to do with his getting there, and will not be traveling with him 

But he's in great hands with an excellent handler, so I'm not worried (though I will miss him tons)... Just excited to see how he does 



Xeph said:


> When you go to a dog show, you're going to get a little dirty. Drool, cookie crumbs, powders, hair (lots of that) xD I mean, you're not going to look like you rolled around in mud, but you'll notice you've been around a lot of dogs, lol.


LOL, yes, I am prepared for the hair, and the cookie crumbs for sure! Not sure which other dogs (as in breeds) she will be showing, so I might not have too much drool/powders to worry about 

So basically, you're telling me that I will look like I do pretty much every other day of my life, just with nicer pants and shoes on, hahaha 

Thanks for all the advice!!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Haha, thanks, Red! Unfortunately, I had nothing to do with his getting there, and will not be traveling with him
> 
> But he's in great hands with an excellent handler, so I'm not worried (though I will miss him tons)... Just excited to see how he does
> 
> ...


So who is the dog I'll be rooting for on teevee?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> So who is the dog I'll be rooting for on teevee?


Awww!!! You're too kind 

His reg. name is Ch Finkkila's Pentti - he's a Finnish Spitz 

ETA - Hopefully he makes it to the TV part!!! My fingers have been crossed for the past month, LOL!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I might not have too much drool/powders to worry about


Depends on who you're set up next to! xD


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Depends on who you're set up next to! xD


LOL hahaha so true!!! 

Or who I pet  (After I've asked first, of course!!!!)


----------

